# DST Short Status Test, 1000-0146, 1000-0141



## stellatuna (Jan 28, 2010)

Help!

I have a Dell Inspirion E1505 I purchased in the summer of 2006. Last year, I put in a new hard drive, doubled the amount of memory, replaced the keyboard, and put in a new CD/DVD drive. It's currently running XP.

Lately, especially with the wireless, my computer has been acting funny. Slow, very slow to open up new tabs in Internet Explorer. The other day it was SO slow I decided to restart it and see if that helped. It started up fine, but when I tried pressing "Start" to open back up Internet Explorer it was frozen. At this point I decided to reboot and run a diagnostic. This is what I got:

DST Short Status Test
Test results: Fail
Error code 1000-0146
Message: Unit0: IDE status failed
Status byte=64 Control code=1
Message=no additional sense information

Test results: Fail
Error code: 1000-0141
Message: no drive detected


I haven't done anything since I got that result (as in, my computer is still on and on this diagnostics page)

What should I do?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> Test results: Fail
> Error code: 1000-0141
> Message: no drive detected


Looks like the hard drive has failed again, you could however remove and reinsert the drive to see if that gets the drive detected again, most likely a failed hard drive.

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins6400/en/sm/hddrive.htm#wp1123687

.


----------

